

Migrating Drupal from LAMP to Windows Azure - Ecio78
http://cloud.dzone.com/articles/azure-real-world-migrating

======
Ecio78
Interesting and detailed article _but_ I'd still prefer using Linux,
Apache/nginx and MySQL

